# Dilemma!



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay I got my MXL and it is love sweet love. Here's my issue, as most of you know I'm a Campy guy (mostly- my cx are shimano) but I do have a certain notion about keeping a retro-esque bike dressed in respected livery. So my Motorola MXL looks really sweet in the Dura Ace it came with. All that silver and it does harken back to the team bikes of the 90's. What to do, what to do what to do? Should I save my Campy stuff for maybe a later build (maybe another in Molteni-I'm thinking like tmb or terry) or do I make the swap? I'm really leaning to keeping it as-is because
a) she's ready to ride
b) all that silver looks good on her
c) it echoes the Motorola Livery

suggestions?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Keep the Dura Ace. After a while, you might want to shift all your bikes to Shimano. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh no I have enough experience with Shimano*



tarwheel2 said:


> Keep the Dura Ace. After a while, you might want to shift all your bikes to Shimano. That's what I'm doing.


I much prefer Camagnolo over the Big S, for a littany of reasons. and finally given Eddy's close relationship with Tulio, riding a Merckx with Big S is close to heresy, but I'm letting it slide for the retro-livery effect. If I had the $$$ I'd change all my cx bikes to ampy as well, but I don't.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*I luv Campy, but......*

Dura Ace rocks! 

I was an absolute Campy bigot until my 1st 8 speed Dura Ace bike (an old Guerciotti). I haven't looked back since. The stuff is bullet-proof and rock solid. I rode the bike for several years without a single issue other than a broken shift cable. My neighbor now has the bike and hasn't done anything more than routine maintenance on it in the years that he has had it. It's still going strong. 

I would definitely keep the DA on the Motorola bike. It's the right thing to do! Save the Campy stuff for a Telekom bike. 

By the way, congrats on the bike and I'm glad to hear that you like it. I really dig mine.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

texbike said:


> Dura Ace rocks!
> 
> I was an absolute Campy bigot until my 1st 8 speed Dura Ace bike (an old Guerciotti). I haven't looked back since. The stuff is bullet-proof and rock solid. I rode the bike for several years without a single issue other than a broken shift cable. My neighbor now has the bike and hasn't done anything more than routine maintenance on it in the years that he has had it. It's still going strong.
> 
> ...


My next door neighbor got a Canondale recently with D/A 10 on it. He's had to fiddle with it pretty much every ride. I can't recall the last time I had to adjust my Campy Chorus.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*My Campy 9 Shifters died*

after about 20K miles. less than $75 had them back up and good as new. you can't say that about D/A
am leaning on keeping as-is also because it would be time and $$$ to switch it out


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Point of reference...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> My next door neighbor got a Canondale recently with D/A 10 on it. He's had to fiddle with it pretty much every ride. I can't recall the last time I had to adjust my Campy Chorus.


As a sidenote, all of my DA experience has revolved around the 8 speed and 9 speed groups. I have heard that DA10 is a bit more finicky. However, I'm a bit behind the times and am probably a couple years away (need to use up my other stuff) before moving to DA10. 

Would DA10 look funky on a Telekom MXL? 

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Keep the DA on it unless you've got money to burn. Campy's "all black" motif doesn't do the MXL justice and should be reserved for carbon toys. If Shimano was good enough for Motorola it should be good enough for you!! ;-)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*do a google search under Merckx MXL*



kjmunc said:


> Keep the DA on it unless you've got money to burn. Campy's "all black" motif doesn't do the MXL justice and should be reserved for carbon toys. If Shimano was good enough for Motorola it should be good enough for you!! ;-)


find the competitive cycles page. They show a Motorola MXL with Campy Record and a black seatpost. She looks good. My Team Alu in Molteni has Black record shifters and Black Mavic Brakes. She looks just fine.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*You know what they say about opinions......*

Campy looks OK on the Moteni Merckx's, but I prefer the silver of shimano on the Motorola bikes. Same goes for the 7-11 Corsa's in my book. 

But hey, you've gotta ride it and if you can't stand Shimano then stick with what you love.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Too bad you can't fit on a 56cm.....*

Campy would look nice on this baby......:thumbsup: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...7QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'd love an MXL in that*



kjmunc said:


> Campy would look nice on this baby......:thumbsup:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...7QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Livery, and Kelmes as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

The obvious answer would be to part together a Record or Chorus group in all alloy finish.

Shifters, cranks, brakes, etc.

Would look muy sweet and then you would have the Shimano to sell to recover part of the cost of the Campy.

The nice thing is you can put the Campy parts together for probably pretty cheap and my guess is a bunch of people here can help you source it.

I got my Merckx Panto'd shifters / 53 T ring and brake levers in the mail today -> going on a Corsa Extra.

I'm really toying with trying to pick up a set of deltas - but then I would have to stay on the flats with the bike 

CAMPY.

Hey - lookee this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*but TMB*

buying MORE parts isn't an option. remember, I don't have garndiose budget so I have to use what I have. it really isn't just the Silver, it is that it is in-line with what the Team rode back in the 90s. Probably will keep D/A for awhile and sell if I don't like it. the stuff is in wonderful condition (unless physassts makes me an offer)
saw that MXL, 61 is about as big as I can go (shorter legs and all).
Screw the Deltas, you can find the monoplaners NOS cheap and they work better and IMHO look waaaaayyyyy cooler. Oh and you can use bigger tires too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> buying MORE parts isn't an option. remember, I don't have garndiose budget so I have to use what I have. it really isn't just the Silver, it is that it is in-line with what the Team rode back in the 90s. Probably will keep D/A for awhile and sell if I don't like it. the stuff is in wonderful condition (unless physassts makes me an offer)
> saw that MXL, 61 is about as big as I can go (shorter legs and all).
> Screw the Deltas, you can find the monoplaners NOS cheap and they work better and IMHO look waaaaayyyyy cooler. Oh and you can use bigger tires too.



OK, I see your point but I was suggesting that , net, you not have any more parts than already since you would sell the Shimano.

Instead of the Deltas, I see Modolo Kronos on eBAy. I could put those on and just park the bike since we know those wouldn't stop a darned thing.

I really like the Modolo MAster Pros and Professionals - trying to find another set of the MAster Pros.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I tell you what: I'll trade you my 10-speed Chorus group for your Dura Ace (assuming it's 9 speed). All of my Chorus parts are silver. Silver shifters are getting hard to come by, and mine were just rebuilt.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*are you serious?*



tarwheel2 said:


> I tell you what: I'll trade you my 10-speed Chorus group for your Dura Ace (assuming it's 9 speed). All of my Chorus parts are silver. Silver shifters are getting hard to come by, and mine were just rebuilt.


we may have to discuss this.

where are ya?

sned me a PM


----------

